# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द हिन्दी उपन्यास >  हरसिंगार - रानू जी द्वारा रचित उपन्यास

## asr335704

*मैं इस सूत्र में दिवंगत लेखक रानू जी द्वारा रचित उपन्यास प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ।* 


*हरसिंगार* 


इसका श्रेय इंटरनेट पर ये उपन्यास अपलोड करने वाले ओरिजिनल अपलोडर/महोदय को जाता है। 

प्लीज नोट करे इस नावेल में थोड़ी प्रिंटिंग मिस्टेक्स है।

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## anita

> Attachment 922457
> ______


ओ जी ग़जब कित्ता 

तवाड़ा लख लख धन्यवाद

----------


## asr335704

> ओ जी ग़जब कित्ता 
> 
> तवाड़ा लख लख धन्यवाद


मोस्ट वेलकम !!

उपन्यास का आनंद लीजिये l

:) :)

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

---------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

_________

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## superidiotonline

> ओ जी ग़जब कित्ता तवाड़ा लख लख धन्यवाद


ये कैसी उर्दू भाषा है?

----------


## anita

यहाँ तक मैंने पढ़ लिया 

आपका तहेदिल शुक्रिया

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

____________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

_________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

_________

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

+-------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

,_______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

______$

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

.....

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

.........

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

---------

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

.........

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

.........

----------


## asr335704

..........

----------


## asr335704

.........

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

.........

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## anita

अब आगे क्या  होगा ?

भावनात्मकता और रोचकता दोनों ही है इस उपन्यास में

----------


## superidiotonline

> अब आगे क्या  होगा ?
> 
> भावनात्मकता और रोचकता दोनों ही है इस उपन्यास में


पूरा पढ़ के बताना end क्या है? ट्रेजडी एंड न हुआ तो तभी मैं पढूँगा।

----------


## asr335704

> अब आगे क्या  होगा ?
> 
> भावनात्मकता और रोचकता दोनों ही है इस उपन्यास में


जी हाँ !! उपन्यास में कहानी का फ्लो बढ़िया है l
बाकी के पेज भी अपलोड करता हूँ ! जल्दी ही ये उपन्यास कम्पलीट करूँगा l

----------


## asr335704

> पूरा पढ़ के बताना end क्या है? ट्रेजडी एंड न हुआ तो तभी मैं पढूँगा।


फिर तो फीडबैक का इन्तजार कीजिये थोड़ा !!

----------


## superidiotonline

> फिर तो फीडबैक का इन्तजार कीजिये थोड़ा !!


फ़ीडबैक के लिए अनीता जी को पूरा उपन्यास पढ़ने की कोई ज़रूरत नहीं है। वो अपनी मायावी शक्ति से बता देंगी।

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

.........

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

//////

----------


## asr335704

######

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## anita

अरे ये तो बहुत थोड़ा सा था 

फिर एक सस्पेंस पे ला कर छोड़ दिया

----------


## asr335704

> अरे ये तो बहुत थोड़ा सा था 
> 
> फिर एक सस्पेंस पे ला कर छोड़ दिया


अब कम्पलीट कर रहा हूँ l कल पूरा नहीं कर पाया था l

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

.*!! इसी के साथ हरसिंगार उपन्यास समाप्त हुआ !!*.

----------


## anita

अच्छा उपन्यास है, परन्तु रजनी को मरना नहीं चाहिए था 

अंत में आँखों में आँसू आ गये 


संवेदनाओं से परिपूर्ण 

आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## asr335704

> अच्छा उपन्यास है, परन्तु रजनी को मरना नहीं चाहिए था 
> 
> अंत में आँखों में आँसू आ गये 
> 
> 
> संवेदनाओं से परिपूर्ण 
> 
> आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद


रानू जी का उपन्यास है ! अच्छा है पर ट्रेजेडी तो है अंत में |

धन्यवाद |

----------

